# Fotomontage



## PiCNeTRoX (4. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich versuche eine ziemlich gute Fotomontage hinzukriegen (siehe Anhang), aber schaffs nicht! 
Man sieht immer noch, dass mein Kollege künstlich ist.

Gibt es irgend eine Funktion, in der man dem Bild von meinem Kollegen sagen kann, dass das Bild sich dem anderen Bild anpassen soll (Kontrast, Helligkeit, Staub und Kratzer, Schärfe etc.)? Oder muss man das alles von Hand machen?!

Hab schon einiges gemacht, aber vielleicht hat jemand von Euch noch einen Tipp? Bringt es etwas, wenn ich in diesem Fall mit Ebenenmasken arbeite?


----------



## Tim C. (4. März 2004)

Das musst du selbstverständlich von Hand machen, weil die Anpassung viel zu Komplex ist um das automatisch zu lösen.

Das größte Problem bei dem einpassen ist folgendes:

Zum einen liegt dein Foto in einer anderen Qualität vor, aber was viel problematischer ist, ist dass der Lichteinfall auf dem Foto deines Kollegen komplett anders ist, als in dem Stadion mit Flutlichtmasten. Somit wird es sehr schwer sein, das "perfekt" hinzubekommen.


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (4. März 2004)

Hi Tim Comanns 

Ja, das ist eben das doofe Problem mit dem Licht! *grummel*
Ich hab auch schon mit "Beleuchtungseffekt" versucht es besser hinzukriegen...ist total schwer! 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## beeviz (4. März 2004)

das kannste mal vorsichtig und dezent versuchen mit nachbelichten und abwedeln.

ansonsten gibts wie schon gesagt das problem mit der qualität.
was hier m.E. auch falsch ist, und oft falsch gemacht wird, ist, das dein kollege auf dem rasen zu schweben scheint. unten evtl GANZ leicht mit nem weichen radiergummi etwas von der Sohle wegradieren.


----------



## jfk adi (5. März 2004)

Hier ein kleiner Effekt der es glaubwürdiger erscheinen läst.
Hier und da etwas nachbelichtet und abgewedelt und schatten auf den Rasen gesetzt und zwar von beiden Personen.


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jfk adi _
> *Hier ein kleiner Effekt der es glaubwürdiger erscheinen läst.
> Hier und da etwas nachbelichtet und abgewedelt und schatten auf den Rasen gesetzt und zwar von beiden Personen. *


Zwar sehr cool gemacht, allerdings wird dir jeder begeisterte Fußballfan die Ohren lang ziehen, denn solche Schatten entstehen in einem von Flutlicht beleuchteten Stadion nie


----------



## McAce (5. März 2004)

Soweit noch nicht schlecht bis auf den Schatten da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten. Dann würde ich etwas die Leuchtkraft von dem blauen T-Shirt nehmen, das passt noch nicht. (über kontrast)

Und die Schusohlen sollten mehr in den Rasen eingearbeitet werden(vieleicht mit dem Weichzeichen werkzeug die Kanten weicher machen)


----------



## lunitari (5. März 2004)

Versuch mal mehrere Schatten um die Personen zu machen, so dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass viele Lichtquellen aus allen Richtungen kommen.


----------



## LRK (6. März 2004)

Ich würd' das auch gern mal austesten. Stell mal die 2 Bilder wo zum Download bereit. Auf deinem Anfangsbild scheint mir dein Kollege unter anderem etwas zu groß.


----------



## ElmarRichter (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jfk adi _
> *Hier ein kleiner Effekt der es glaubwürdiger erscheinen läst.
> Hier und da etwas nachbelichtet und abgewedelt und schatten auf den Rasen gesetzt und zwar von beiden Personen. *



Stümmt ... in einem Station kommen die Schatten immer von allen vieren her ....

Aber BTW ... da sind wir genau beim Thema .... meinem Problemchen ...

Schlagschatten sind ja man überhaupt kein Prob ...
aber wie bekomme ich diesen Ebeneneffekt dazu sich so auf'n Boden zu legen ...
ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin *grmpf* ....

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen ?


----------



## ElmarRichter (11. März 2004)

Hat sich erledigt .....

THX ...... ich habs raus bekommen .... ist aber ein super fummelei !


----------



## jfk adi (11. März 2004)

Finde ich gut habe noch mal schnell auch auf andere Anfragen hin ein kleines Tutorial erstellt.

Teil1 von 2


----------



## jfk adi (11. März 2004)

und natürlich noch Teil  2


----------



## Receiver (11. März 2004)

Man sollte aber immer darauf achten, wie man den Schatten einsetzt. Ich denke, dass man ihn denn eher ganz weg lässt, oder stark weichzeichnet, als wenn man ihn falsch setzt.
Also:
unbedingt den Schattenfall von anderen Objeken beachten, und gegebenenfalls auch auf Lampen achten (ist in dn Bild von ElmarRichter nicht ne Lampe über der Person? Wieso fällt der Schatten dann so krass nach hinten?)...


----------



## jfk adi (11. März 2004)

Das ist korrekt. Und auch die Art des Lichtes. Bei der Leuchtstoffröhre sollte der Schatten auch viel weicher sein. Aber Elmar hat ja schließlich auch erst einmal
probiert wie das mit dem Schatten überhaupt funktioniert. Und dafür war es schon sehr gut.
Und wenn man das Bild noch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen würde, mal abgesehen von von der richtigen Platzierung des Schattens, müste man bei diesen Bild sogar zwei Schatten erzeugen, den ersten der am Boden ist  und dann noch einen zweiten der am Gitter abknickt und weiter nach oben geht und nur auf dem Gitter zu sehen ist. Dann kommz dadurch noch das man dann auch vom gitter einen Schatten machen muß, denn wenn die Person einen Schatten wirft muß natürlich auch die Gittertür einen Schatten werfen (siehe Grafik)

mfg jfk adi


----------



## ElmarRichter (12. März 2004)

Stümmt .... für dieses Bild hätte ich eigentlich drei Schatten reinbasteln müssen ....

Einen wegen der Lampe über'm Kopf ...

Einen wegen der Softbox, die von vorn eingeblitzt hat ...
und den Teilschatten der Softbox, der fast gerade aufs Gitter (NUR auf's Gitter!) fallen würde .....

Puh ..... da sind wir denn doch schnell mal bei ner Übung ... die ich noch nicht drauf habe ....
Aber wer weiß .... ich lasse es Euch dann wissen *ggg*

Bin aber trotzdem für's erste mal Stolz drauf, weil das so nirgends beschrieben Stand .... *grins*

Gruß Elmar


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (12. März 2004)

*DANKE!*

Voll cool Eure Beiträge
Muss ich gleich testen!  

Dachte schon, niemand könnte mir konkret helfen!  

Vielen Dank jfk adi für das Tut


----------



## -vilejester- (14. März 2004)

Ich würd noch die glanzstellen des von vorne kommenden lichts entfernen (überall, von der schläfe über den nacken bis zu den schuhen), vllt mit dem ausbessern-werkzeug, oder mit dem kopierstempel und neue glanzpunkte wie beim gegnerischen spieler setzen, zb durch abwedeln. wenn du PS CS hast, kannst du auch die "Gleiche Fabe" Funktion verwenden, um die Farbstimmung anzugleichen.
Ich würde mich aber ebenfalls über die einzelteile deines bildes freuen, ums mal selber auszuprobieren


----------

